# ?'s about Coosawattee River Resort



## oleballcoach (Oct 29, 2010)

Does anyone here own property in Coosawattee River Resort.  We are considering buying some property there and just wanted to ask a few questions.  Thanks in advance-


----------



## Buck Nasty (Dec 21, 2010)

I have a good friend that owns a place up there...I would be more than happy to pass the questions and answers back and forth since they are not forum members.


----------



## kno3mike (Dec 22, 2010)

Check out the newsletters.....that might help....http://www.coosawattee.net/newsletters.php


----------



## papasmurff (Jan 7, 2011)

own a lot up there once, it was on top of the mountain above the river loved it, but hated the fact that the POA dues kept going and we kept seeing things that you shouldnt see in a resort, so we got rid of it.


----------

